# Would this look CrAzY?? or no?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I was looking around for some speaker grills... then I found some AudioBahn grills.









But I can get Chrome.. or Aluminum... for $79

Or the cheapr... black ones.. that are stamped steel for $59









Would they look ok with 3 10' MtX subs.. and a nice shiney chrome MtX amp? I kinda think the grill looks tight.. but makes the setup look like its all AudioBahn


So you think they would look sweet or not?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

GT-R Badge on a Honda Civic - - AudioBahn Grills on MTX Subs?

Hey, some people do it, why not?

Im kidding. I love the grills they make, and if I were you, id get them, they are sick! Makes a seyup look a lot better.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

actually.... on that GT-R badge subject.....
This kid at my high schol has a 1967 Mustang.... with a Nissan GT-R badge... ha

But yeh... i think i might get those grills


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Grills*

You could probably cut out the audiobahn logo in the center if your carefull


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Yea that would be tight. (if tight is still in)


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

get the black and spray paint it chrome


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NO!!!! How can U put a AudioBahn grill on a MTX sub....it just wont be right no matter how U try and flip it....

Even if U cut out the logo from the grill--the avg. person will still think its AudioBahn....

It would be alright if they were the AudioBahn subs that didnt come with the grill and U added the grill on then YEAH -good idea...but not on a MTX..

GTR on a Civic>>>>  .....


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I have seen a couple grilles that will look nicer and are cheaper. Pioneer is coming out with a nice grille for its subwoofers that kind of matches its coaxial grilles (think rims on a Type R, look kind of like a alloy wheel). Polk has some nice ones, but I'm not sure if they are available seperately. Kicker has some nice ones as well that come unfinished that might be what you are looking for. All of them looking nicer than that audiobahn grille IMO.

Juan


----------

